# Looking for a cookbook



## diman (Feb 27, 2014)

A few years ago, a chef showed me a cookbook that only listed ingredients and minimal instructions for each recipe. It was reasonably small (half A4 size) and I remember he mentioned it was an advanced book. Can anyone please help point me in the right direction?

Much appreciated


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

[h1]Le Repertoire De La Cuisine: The World Renowned Classic Used by the Experts Hardcover[/h1]

by Louis Saulnier (Author) , E. Brunet (Translator) , Jacques Pepin (Introduction) , George Lang (Introduction)


----------



## diman (Feb 27, 2014)

FANTASTIC! So much appreciated...thank you.


----------

